# GAME 4 THREAD: LA Lakers vs. MIL Bucks (Nov. 4th, 5:00pm)



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center> Los Angeles Lakers (3-0)
VS.
Milwaukee Bucks (2-1)

11-4-03
TV: LAL, MIL
5:00 pm PST 









Derek Fisher and the Lakers look to go to 4-0. 









T.J. Ford looks to destroy the Lakers undefeated season. 

*Main Matchups:*

 vs. 
*Season:* 16.7 PPG, 5.7 RPG, 9.7APG | 7.5 PPG, 7.5 RPG, 7 APG

 vs. 
*Season:* 16.3 PPG, 9.3 RPG, 4.7 APG | 16 PPG, 4.3 RPG, 1.7 APG

 vs. 
*Season:* 19 PPG, 11.7 RPG, 4 APG | 13.7 PPG, 8.3 RPG, .7 APG

 vs. 
*Season:* 18 PPG, 5 RPG, 3 APG | 17.7 PPG, 8.7 RPG, 1.7 APG

*X-Factor:*
Milwaukee Bucks: Desmond Mason

*Season:* 15 PPG, 4 RPG, 3.3 APG
</center>


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

Anyone know if this game is nationally televised? I only get the Lakers home games out here (Honolulu, HI) with the Fox Sports West live feed. Is it on TNT?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

no, it's on KCAL 9 at 6pm, but that's a tape delay :upset: 

The next game on national tv is thursday at San Antonio., 6:30 pm, TNT


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

The Shaq versus Joe Smith match-up is the funniest thing I've seen in a while. 

I look for the Juggernaut to roll right over the Bucks.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

Well…


Michael Redd vs Kobe Bryant

TJ Ford vs Gary Payton 

Tim Thomas vs Karl Malone

Brian Skinner vs Devean George

Joe Smith vs Shaquille


Bench : Desmond Mason and Toni Kukoc vs Derek Fisher and Russel/Grant

Lakers are clearly better at the C, PF, and PG positions. With Kobe showing much improvement on Sunday the Lakers are likely better at the SG position too, at least on the offensive end. Bucks may have the better bench and a few other intangibles. Rebounding will be a key issue for the Lakers since the Bucks seem to do a good job there. But with the Lakers’ defense the Bucks are looking at going down to .500

The Lakers will likely make sure this game is over in the first half so they can rest their starters for Thursday night's game against the Spurs.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Devean would matchup with Tim Thomas and Malone on Skinner rather than Malone on Timmy. Actually, the Bucks would be better off with Skinner on Shaq as Skinner is 265 and Smith is 225. No matter what, Shaq should dominate inside. Ford and Payton will be real interesting to watch go at it.:yes:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> Tim Thomas vs Karl Malone
> 
> Brian Skinner vs Devean George


I think George will be on Thomas and Malone will be guarding Skinner.


----------



## Julo (Nov 23, 2002)

*size advantage*

we're bigger than them


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Just an update sense many dont see-

NBucks by 5 with 8 and 1/2 minutes to go

Prediction- Lakers by 10

Malone is struggling shooting wise

Kobe isn't hot otnight by any means

Nor is Payton

D-George is playing well

Shaq is this team's MVP whether you like it or not (but Kobe has more points I think by like four)

Tim thomas is leading the bucks in an overview but Michael Redd is lighting it up! They slid Kobe over to guard him and he still cant contain him, he's hit like 5 threes and only missed one maybe two


----------



## lakersalltheway (May 28, 2003)

The score right now is Lakers 87 Bucks 92

The Major Players are:
M. Redd- 30 points 
K. Bryant- 22 points 6 rebounds 7 assists 
S. Oneal- 18 points 10 boards
Malone- 7 points 10 boards
G. Payton- 11 points 4 assists
D. George- 11 points 6 boards


----------



## lakersalltheway (May 28, 2003)

Lakers down by 4 with 5:56 to go and have 6 players in double figures


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Lakers down uno with teh ball two minutes to play-Bucks board


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*THATS GAME!!!!!*

KOBE JUST HIT THE GAME WINNING THREE!


LOL! THAT SHUT THE BUX STADIUM UP IN A HURRY


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

KOBE GETS HIS LEGS BACK!!!

25 7 7

i was a kobe hater, but since he got these charges and got in so much **** because of it where u get some crackheads and other rapists, u can only feel sorry for that guy and want him to dominate again!


----------



## lakersalltheway (May 28, 2003)

1:46 left and Lakers down by one with the bal and kobe makes a jumper


----------



## lakersalltheway (May 28, 2003)

Shaq dunks it and gives the lakers a 4 point lead with a minute left


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I think porter is gonna cry!!

I guess he isn't used to having referees screw him yet when he plays the Lakers


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

LMFAO!!! I missed watching Laker games and the comic relief of the one-sided officiating. It is so bad it's comical.:laugh: If you are a Bucks fan, you just got to laugh, no need letting it get to you. Dont get yourself a fine for post game comments coach Porter!!!


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

30 7 8!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fordy74</b>!
> LMFAO!!! I missed watching Laker games and the comic relief of the one-sided officiating. It is so bad it's comical.:laugh: If you are a Bucks fan, you just got to laugh, no need letting it get to you. Dont get yourself a fine for post game comments coach Porter!!!


I know I am hoping NBA TV is going to show Porter's comments after the game! The officitaing is quite comical- just gotta remember- it's one out of 82


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Bucks should have won you guys got some horrible calls. Stupid refs just don't wan't to listen to Malone and Payton's crap.


----------



## lakersalltheway (May 28, 2003)

The final score is Lakers 113 Bucks 107 

The Major Players are:
M. Redd- 36 points 6 assists
K. Bryant- 31 points 7 boards 8 assists 
S. Oneal- 23 points 14 boards 3 blocked shots
Malone- 11 points 11 boards 5 assists
G. Payton- 19 points 5 assists
D. George- 11 points 7 boards
T. Thomas- 16 points 11 boards
T.J. Ford- 5 points 5 boards 7 assists
D. Mason- 13 points 5 boards


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Maybe they did get some horrible calls against them but there's no excuses.. Being up by 8 with nearly 3 min left in the game you shoulda had it wrapped uup.. Fact is.. Lakers came back and won!

Awesome game by Kobe


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

This is just about Kobe. Its as if he comes outta the bullpen like Mariano Rivera to close the game. He hits three's, he drives by people ,he makes the key assists. 

It'll be a damn shame if this guy goes to the Pen. 

His knee is getting stronger. 

The Lakers perimeter d is bad in part because Malone and Shaq aren't agile enough to switch out on the shooters. They always fall back into the paint and teams that get them on the move are gonna give the Lakers trouble. 

Teams like the Kings and Spurs could give the lakers problems if they are htting shots and playing uptempo.

The Lakers success right now is a bit of fools gold. They aren't really good yet but they're still winning. 

They have a ways to go before their Defense is of championship caliber.


----------



## lakersalltheway (May 28, 2003)

Well the game is still going on, on KCAL so im gonna watch that and see how they did.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>brian34cook</b>!
> Maybe they did get some horrible calls against them but there's no excuses.. Being up by 8 with nearly 3 min left in the game you shoulda had it wrapped uup.. Fact is.. Lakers came back and won!
> 
> Awesome game by Kobe


I agree its just about excuses. When Joe Smith went up he lost the ball before the contact because he's weak physically. Tim Thomas tried dribbling between 2 people and got tied up I don't see how that was a foul either. 

The Bucks got locked up and the lakers rolled its simple as that.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Devean had 11 points off of 6 shots. And of course the haters are claiming he sucks, yet giving no reason for it on the NBA board.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> Devean had 11 points off of 6 shots. And of course the haters are claiming he sucks, yet giving no reason for it on the NBA board.


I'm not a hater and I still think he sucks. I don't think he is anything special and he is just living off free grapes right now. Wait till we get into the meat of the schedule and he is called to make open jumpshots and he keeps missing. 

He is going to have to do this for longer than 4 games for me to be convinced. He needs to do up and through the playoffs for me to not bash him anymore. 

I'm not impressed.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> Devean had 11 points off of 6 shots. And of course the haters are claiming he sucks, yet giving no reason for it on the NBA board.


Devean is playing so well its comical. I really think GP and Malone being here have helped him the most. Its gotten Kobe off his case so much and made his confidence soar.


----------



## lakersalltheway (May 28, 2003)

Devean George is playing great he pled great against the Suns and Mavericks and their not little grapes. Devean is being called on to score 20 points they want 10 points and hustle and defense from hima dn that is what he is giving


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not a hater and I still think he sucks. I don't think he is anything special and he is just living off free grapes right now. Wait till we get into the meat of the schedule and he is called to make open jumpshots and he keeps missing.
> ...


He's playing well and you refuse to acknowledge it because you think he won't do well in the future. That seems like hatin to me.

He hit open shots all of last year too. Now he has more people creating them for him. And he's upped his boards and seems even MORE active. 

He's playing well and suprising people.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> He's playing well and you refuse to acknowledge it because you think he won't do well in the future. That seems like hatin to me.
> ...


I won't comment on Devean George anymore then. I think he is a bum who is getting to eat off of someone else's work. He is no better than Shandon Anderson was in Utah, but I am done, because apparently you can't disagree without being called a hater. 

Why would anyone ever want to hate Devean George? If he has to beat you for the Lakers to win, then the Lakers are in big trouble. I like Kobe, but you know if he is out and the Lakers need big shots I hope they aren't asking Devean to hit them, because we know he will miss.


----------



## lakersalltheway (May 28, 2003)

Kobes not out though


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> I won't comment on Devean George anymore then. I think he is a bum who is getting to eat off of someone else's work. He is no better than Shandon Anderson was in Utah, but I am done, because apparently you can't disagree without being called a hater.
> ...


He is hitting the shots, he is grabbing the boards, he is getting the steals, he is hustling like a mad man. 

No one is doing it for him.

To say he isn't talented is your opinion, to say he isn't playing well is hating. Because that's just not true.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Devean is playing so well its comical. I really think GP and Malone being here have helped him the most. Its gotten Kobe off his case so much and made his confidence soar.


This was the kid who had outrageous training camps followed by terrible regular seasons. Of course he is gonna have big games, even as a 5th option. He is just hitting his shots. It shows me he can play, which I already knew. It shows me he can hustle, which I already knew. It doesn't show me any consistency though, lets wait and take a look at George's production for the next game.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

*KOBE!!!!!!!!!!*

Dont worry laker fans 
Clutch Kobe is still here!!

we need the lead kobe'll knock down the 3
bucks are closing in kobe'll hits another
we need to ice it kobe cross over knocks down the J


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

of course George doesnt suck, but when the thread title is "is Devean George an all star?" your probably going to get some hate on him because calling him an all star will give people a reason to put him back down to where he should be rated. He should be rated as a solid roleplayer since thats all he is.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

What else could George possibly be doing? He's making defenses pay for their constant double-teaming on other players, he's chasing down all kinds of boards (as he always has, by the way). The guy's shooting nearly 60%! I don't care who you are or what team you're on, that's sick. I know he won't continue to stroke it at that high a rate, but come on, you have to give credit where credit is due. If it were just that easy, we could put Kareem Rush out there and he'd be doing the same things.

And Kobe..... what can I say? I thought he'd be out there dragging, getting shoved around and beat up because of the surgeries and the lost weight, but the guy is still a demon. It really should not have taken Kobe to have to make those 3's at the end to beat a team like the Bucks, but the Lakers' defense just wasn't there in quarters 2 and 3. They did what they had to do though when it mattered most; actually it was that and the Bucks choking. Props to Mike Redd for his sharp-shooting, but the Lakers cannot continue to allow teams to fire at will from 3. It was there achilles heel last year and it's starting to be again so far this season.

And lets get off the whole "blown calls" thing because there were bad no calls and bad calls happening the whole game.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

6 players is double figures again, don't you just hate that type of selfishness?  

Kobe goes for 31, 8, 7. As shaq said, his knee is doing much better. he still doesn't have the "above the rim-ness" but he's getting there with the J.

George and Fish continue to make there shots with much confidence. Malone and shaq chipped in with another set of double doubles.

Michael Redd put on a shooting clinic. the bucks are going to surprise many in the east this year.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*Player of the Game!*

I vote on Kobe for his excellent performance and clutch shooting...:clap:


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree its just about excuses.


Yeah you would complain too if you had your team face the Lakers because the Lakers couldn't win by themselves they had to use their sixth player on the court.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: Player of the Game!*



> Originally posted by <b>ghiman</b>!
> I vote on Kobe for his excellent performance and clutch shooting...:clap:


I vote for the refs.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fordy74</b>!
> LMFAO!!! I missed watching Laker games and the comic relief of the one-sided officiating. It is so bad it's comical.:laugh: If you are a Bucks fan, you just got to laugh, no need letting it get to you. Dont get yourself a fine for post game comments coach Porter!!!


No kidding, the first three quarters the refs made so many horrificly bad calls. If it weren't for the refs the Lakers would have won by 25!!!


----------

